# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  مصطلحات عسكريه - عبدالكريم اللواما

## عبدالكريم اللواما

المصطلحات رقم 1

armed forces  -  القوات المسلحه
armed forces head  -  قيادة القوات المسلحه
army  -  جيش
army corps  -  فيلق
divison  -  فرقه
brigad  -  لواء
regiment  -  كتيبه
sguadron  -  سريه
platoon  -  فصيله
section  -  جماعه
pranehes of the army  -  افراد جيش
supreme commander  -  القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحه
chief of staff  -  رئيس الاركان
field marshl  -  المشير
general . gen  -  فريق اول
general  -  فريق
major general  -  لواء
major colonel  -  عميد
colonel  -  عقيد
lieutenaant  colonel  -  مقدم
major  -  رائد
lieutenaant commands  -  نقيب
lieutenaant . gen  -  ملازم1
lieutenaat  -  ملازم
lance corporal . gen  -  وكيل1
lance corporal  -  وكيل
sergeant .gen -  رقيب اول
sergeant  -  رقيب
corporal  -  عريف
soulger . gen  -  جندي اول
soulger  -  جندي
con******  -  مجند
volunteer  -  متطوع

مصطلحات رقم 2
war games  -  مناورات عسكريه
air support  -  عمليات مشتركه
commanders commar  -  كبار القاده
adjutant . adit  -  اركان حرب الوحد

مصطلحات رقم 3

المششششششششششششششاه

branches of the army  -  افرع الجيش
in fantry  -  المشاه
battalion  -  كتيبة مشاه
company . coy  -  سرية مشاه
drill  -  تدريبات مشاه
troop caarriet  -  ناقلة جنود
assult vehicle  -  مركبة اقتحام
basic traing  -  تدريب اساسي
advanced  -  تدريب راقي
border clashes  -  اشتباكات على الحدود
border dis pute  -  نزاع على الحدود
combat  -  قتال
battale  -  معركه
barricades  -  تحصينات
bulge  -  ثغره واسعه
ambush  -  كمين
comouflags  -  تمويه 
tear  -  مؤخره
concealment  -  اخفاء
blit zkrieg  -  حرب خاطفه
cease fire  -  وقف القتال
hard wire fence  -  سور اسلاك شائكه
bulk  -  الجزء الرئيسي من القوات




at tack  -   هجوم - يهاجم
 الدرو,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ع

armor plates  -  الدروع
zeroo- h  -  ساعة الصفر
h- hour  -  ساعة بدء القتال
d- day  -  يوم بدء القتال
tanks  -  دبابات
armour  -  مدرعات
battle field  -  ميدان القتال 
break throh  -  اقتحام 
devastation  -  اكتساح
encircle  -  يطوق
envelop  -  يلتف حول
target  -  هدف لضرب 
mobility  -  خفة الحركه
smoke screen  -  ستار دخاني
offective rang  -  المرمى المؤثر
combat efficiency  -  الكفاءه القتاليه
pincer movement  -  حركة كماشه
lower rank  -  عزل
combat  -  قتال 
foot hold  -  موطىْ قدم
to occupy  -  يحتل 
to retreat  - يتقهقر
to pursue  -  يطارد
to manoeuvre  -  يناور
to recapture  -  يستعيد
bulge   -  ثغرة واسعه
hit and run  -  قتال يد بيد
trenches  -  خنادق
skir mishes  -  مناوشات
minining  -  تلغيم
mines  -  الغام 
sniper  -  قناص 
gap  -  ثغرة
reprisal  -  انتقام
to destroy  -  يدمر 
un opposed  -  بلا مقاومه
to maintain position  -  يحتفظ بموقع
to gather in formation  -  المفاجاْه
raid اغاره
training  -  التدريب
hit and run  -  الكر والفر


المدفعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية



arrillery  -  مدفعيه
regment  -  كتيبة مدفعيه
 battery  -  سرية مدفعيه
hed guarters  -  مقر القياده
gunner  -  رجل المدفعيه
hostilities  -  اشتباكات
feld atrilery  -  مدفعية ميدان
coastal artillery  -  المدفعيه الساحليه
rocket artillery  -  المدفعيه الصاروخيه
heavy artillery  -  حاملة مدفع
heavy tank  -  دبابة ثقيله
fire support  -  معاونة النيران
fire power  -  قوة النيران
direct fire  -  النيران المباشره
heavy shelling  -  قصف عنيف
harassing fire  -  نيران ازعاج 
long rang missiles  -  قذائف بعيدة المدى
round  -  دفعة طلقات
rate of fire  -  معدل النيران 
guided  -  قذيفه موجهه
gun powder  -  بارود
artillery prepar ations  -  تحضيرات النيران ( المدفعيه )
fortification  -  نقطه حصينه 
point set  -  نقطة مجموعه
ally  -  استماع 
anti air craft gun  -  مدفع مضاد للطائرات 

































البحرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييه


havy  البحريه
air craft carrier  -  حاملة طائرات
destroyer     -  مدمره
battle ship  -  بارجه
frigat  -  فرقاطه
sub marine  -  غواصه
gun boat  -  زورق مسلح 
patrol boat  -  زورق دوريه
missile boat  -  زورق صواريخ
cruiser  -  طراد
amphibious tanks  -  دبابه بحريه 
occupation  -  احتلال
missing  -  مفقودين
cardinal points  -  نقطة اشاره 
decode  -  يفك الرموز
cypher  -  شيفره 
captain capt  -  مقدم بحريه








سلاح الججججججججججججججججججججججو


the air force  -  القوات الجويه
the head air force  -  قيادة سلاح الجو
air defance  -  دفاع جوي
air control tower  -  برج مراقبه جويه
air ****  -  قاعده جويه
air strip  - مطار حربي صغير 
landing  -  منطقه للهبوط
air field  -  مطار حربي 
air space    -  المجال الجوي
reconnissanance  -  استطلاع
combat mission  -  مهمه قتاليه
sortie  -  طلعه جويه
bombar dment  -  قصف جوي
dogfight  -  اشتبك جوي
combat zone  -  منطقة القتال - مجال جوي
combat readiness  -  الاستعداد القتالي
offen sive  -  هجومي
fighter  -  مقاتلات  
fighter bombers  -  مقاتلات قاذفه
blitz  -  غارة خاطفه
air raid  -  غارة جويه
air cover  -  غطاء جوي 
air craft  -  طائره
aair suuport  -  المعاونه الجويه
in terceptor  -  طائره اعتراضيه
low flyini air craft  -  طائرات على ارتفاع منخفض
helcopter gun ship  -  طائرة هيلوكبتر مسلحه 
ol bjective  -  الهدف
alarm  -  انذار
altude  -  ارتفاع
boarding  - الصعود للطائره
complimentary ticket  -  اقلاع
dc  -  طراز
air to air missil  aam  -  قذيفه جو - جو
air to surface missile aam  -  قذيفة جو - ارض
plateu  -  هضبه 
plain  -  سهل
awacs  -  نظام للانذار المبكر محمول جواً
early warninh system  -  نظام لانذار المبكر 
air control tower  -  برج المراقبه الجويه


اصنفه اخرى

special troops  -  القوات الخاصه
commandos - reihers  -  الصاعقه
signal corops    -  الاسلكي
defence  -  الدفاع الجوي
bridges  -  كباري عائمه
bridge head  -  راس جسر
chemical warfar  -  الحرب الكيماويه
bacteriological weapor  -  اسلحه بكتربولوجيه
chemical weapons  -  اسلحه كيماويه
annihilatation  -  اباده
annihilat  -  يبيد افراد

----------

